

Bitcoin braces for regulation as Senate hearing draws nearer - notthemessiah
http://www.politico.com/story/2013/11/bitcoin-gets-ready-for-the-government-99893.html

======
malandrew
I wouldn't be surprised if there are people behind the scenes at the NSA and
other agencies that are pushing for regulation that cripples bitcoin in the
US. The reasoning here is that it represents a legitimate existential threat
to SWIFT, which is likely used for economic espionage in one form or another
[0].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6743393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6743393)

